# Feedback sur iPad souhaité - Livres numériques



## Ardienn (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à vous, 


Voilà depuis peu j'ai repris goût à la lecture en lisant un bon thriller (Vertige de Franck Thilliez). J'ai bien envie de me mettre aux livres numériques et l'iPad à pris tout à coup un sens à mes yeux. 

Bref, j'aimerai avoir des retours d'utilisateurs de l'ipad sur le confort de lecture, bien conscient qu'un Kindle doit être meilleur concernant la lecture. Il est vrai que je préfèrerai privilégier l'ipad au lieu d'un "bête" lecteur lambda pour aussi lire des magasines et puis les applications, internet, etc...

J'ai quelques bandes dessinées que je vais sûrement scanner si je saute le pas, est-ce facile de charger des pdf dans l'ipad? 

Mais surtout, pour les utilisateurs de l'iPad qui l'utilise comme "liseuse" de manière assez fréquente, quid du confort en lecture?

Avez-vous déjà lu un bouquin de plus de 200 pages? 

Lire, fatigue t-il beaucoup les yeux au bout d'un certain moment? 

Merci d'avance. Je pense honnêtement que je ne lirai pas 24h/24 (peut être 2 livres pas mois), mais quand un bouquin me prends au tripes je le descends d'une traite en deux jours et j'ai mon compte un temps. Bref, qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (1 Novembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est du Kindle, mais l'iPad est un produit génial pour lire!!!!!!
En reprenant les propos d'un membre de macgé, je redécouvre le plaisir de la lecture. 
l'iBookstore est parfait.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Lire sur iPad est un plaisir et (pour ce qui me concerne) pas fatiguant du tout.
Le plus difficile sera de trouver les livres numérisés de tes auteurs ou styles de lectures préférés.
Pour ce qui concerne les magasines (français) il y a un conflit entre Apple et la majorité des éditeurs réunis qui font, pour le moment, front commun en boycottant le système.
Les BD en PDF seront lisibles mais n'auront pas la qualité de lecture des BD spécialement dédiées à ce mode de lecture.
Pour le reste:  éducation, énigmes, jeux de société, jeux de combats... C'est génial.
Quant aux applications bureautiques elles ont aussi leur intérêt et peuvent être utiles..
Et puis, visionner des films, des vidéos, des photos...Écouter de la musique...
Que du bonheur !
Si tu en as les moyens: Ne te prives pas !


----------



## Ardienn (1 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour ces ressentis! Le boycotte des magasines a sûrement avoir avec les 30% d'apple j'imagine, espérons qu'une solution soit trouvée! 

Pardonnez moi de me répéter, mais j'aimerai être sûr de mon achat. Même si je pense que j'irai faire un saut à la fnac voir par moi même, quelle est votre utilisation de l'ipad concernant la lecture, plus pour lire de petits articles rapide? ou est-ce réellement une solution pour s'attaquer à de gros ouvrages (200 à 300 pages voir plus)? Par exemple certains d'entre vous ont il lu la fameuse biographie de Jobs par ce moyen? "ça passe une lecture d'un tel ouvrage?"

Bon j'évite la question sur l'ipad 3, on en sait rien apparemment, ce serait juste dommage qu'il nous sorte un écran plus développé etc...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (2 Novembre 2011)

Je suis en train de lire la bio de S Jobs dessus et l'iPad est beaucoup plus légère à trimballer que les 50 livre que j'ai dans ma librairie iBooks..... 
Rien que du bonheur!!!!!!!!!
Je ne parle pas des jeux, des infos, des dictionnaires, de Pages pour travailler, etc.
L'iPad 3, on n'en est pas là!!! Mais tu ne seras pas déçu par l'écran sublime de l'iPad 2


----------



## Ardienn (2 Novembre 2011)

Ok ça me rassure que tu l'utilises pour un bouquin aussi conséquent. Merci à toi pour ton retour, je vais peut être sauté le pas ce mois-ci.


----------



## Heatflayer (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour !

J'ai acheté l'iPad (première génération) notamment pour cet aspect (c'est ce que je dis, mais en fait c'est plus pour les BD héhé !). Nan, plus sérieusement, je lis aussi un temps soit peu sur l'appareil, et je le trouve plutôt bien adapté. Donc si ton budget est resteint, tu peux te tourner sur un appareil première génération d'entrée de gamme, on peut trouver de bonnes affaires pour des prix on ne peut plus raisonnables !

Voilà


----------



## PokerChichi (4 Novembre 2011)

Pour importer des *PDFs*, c'est vraiment très facile : tu n'as qu'à glisser le fichier sur l'icône iTunes, et il se retrouve directement dans iBook.

Je n'ai jamais lu de gros livre, mais je sais que pour consulter des articles sur le net, ou dans des applications (MacG sur iPad  =D), c'est vraiment parfait. Par exemple, pour la lecture sur un site Web, tu n'as qu'à "double cliquer/taper" sur le texte pour que l'iPad te centre l'article (c'est limite bluffant comme c'est pratique !).

Il y a même l'application *eBook Search* qui est gratuite et qui te permet de télécharger gratuitement et légalement des livres prévus pour la lecture sur iPad (comme ceux numérisés par Google)


----------

